# tight internal sphincter



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

that is what i think i have after reviewing the info re: non relaxing puborectalis- the only thing that will correct that is surgery--this problem, according to the info can arise from chronic laxative abuse or diarrhea where the sphincter is not stretched; that is basically what i have thought is my problem for a long time after taking MOM for 10 years every day and getting only extreme watery stool; unfortunately i don't want surgery so i guess for now i will continue taking mag supplements which is the only thing that works(not that great but somewhat); if i had only known the damage i was doing with MOM over all those years, i wouldn't have done it but it is too late now. You know it is funny but the docs i told about what i was doing by taking this stuff said "no problem", you can take it forever; these are the same docs who said that Fiber would be the answer to my problem; well it only made things worse; what did i know back then? nothing. If not for this board i would probably have had to have my colon removed because i wouldn't have heard about mag supplements which as i said before is the only thing that works.


----------



## faith13 (Jul 29, 2002)

CIGARELLO i was one of the people that wrote about non relaxing puborectalis. please if you haven't been diagnosed by a doctor dont assume that's what you have even if you have the symptoms. i thought i had a similar problem. while i never used laxatives, i was always constipated and for the past 10 years i felt that i couldnt push the stool out(im only 23). in the past three years i started getiing diarrhea and other gi symptoms.i went to the doctor and i was diagnosed with internal hemmorhoids, after using the meds i can push out the stool much easier. even though sometimes i have to strain. the doctor says if i keep having these symptoms she will do an anal manometry which measures strenght of the sphincter muscles only then can they tell you if there is something wrong with the sphincter. i also have intestinal inflammation and diverticulosis.


----------

